# Lost Toenail Injury



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

My dog has been dealing with a busted toenail ( to the quick) for about 3 weeks. had her to the vets twice. The vet performed x-rays(twice) and came back with negitive results  He gave the dog some pain pills and antibiotics. My dog started to really heal up. she was walking, running etc. about 10 days after the visit.
Well i decided to take her out to get some birds. she didnt have any difficulities hunting etc. ( no limping ). we finish the trip and the next morning she cant put he paw down. I called the vet and set up another appt. before I could get her in to see the vet she lost her nail. I have been keeping it clean and using myctracian(sp?) twice daily (for a week)

She is now walking,running etc fine . she isn't in any pain( even when i squeeze her paw and seems better than ever.

My question is since i have already dug DEEP into my pockets for the first two trips to the vet. *Do you think that I would be ok to continue home treatment?* and if so what should I be keeping an eye out for beside the obvious. Thanks for any help.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

Either the whole nail will fall off or it will heal. There's a lot of swelling at first and a risk of serious infection. Could go either way. It will probably resolve itself but why be cheap and risk a three legged dog (and even bigger vet bill).


----------



## Whiskey Man (Aug 25, 2007)

Same thing happened to my dog, and I kept up with the home treatment. Keep an eye out for infection and the first sign get to the vet. Anyways, about six months later out sprouts a new nail "good as new".


----------



## I'm with Brandy (Aug 5, 2007)

I have seen a dog that lost the entire nail and it never grew back. Didn't keep the dog from doing its job. 
I AM NOT A VET! I recommend taking the dog to the vet.
This is what I do for my dog when he tears a nail.
I make sure to keep it clean. I use [SIZE=-1]Iodine Scrubto clean the area*. *I use triple antibiotic on it and keep it wrapped with gauze and vet tape to keep dirt out. I don't allow the dog to do a any running or play activity. I Also keep the dog out of the water. I check the nail daily to make sure it is not getting infected. I get all the above items at Walgreens.
[/SIZE]


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

Took her to the Vet, everything looks great, he put her on antibotics just in case. I just have to make sure i continue to keep it clean. Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My oldest ripped his out when they were excited about getting in the truck. EMT gel and dilligence on keeping it clean and good as new. Never grew back.


----------



## hyperformance1 (Dec 18, 2006)

my hound's loose nails pretty often. there usually fine in a week. seems some grow back and some don't.


----------



## springer-spot (Mar 31, 2014)

I might think about a new vet. Normally there is no need for an x-ray. ($$$) If there is a bit of nail hanging on the root that can be pulled off by the vet. Most hunting dogs handle it without anaesthetic if it is done properly. My old Springer lost 2 and they grew back and the new one just lost one but all came off at once and my vet just told me to call if it gets infected otherwise they grow back alone, no charge.


----------



## Gavan (Oct 5, 2010)

My only comment/question is was this a front foot or back? If it is a back foot you shouldn't run your dog. Injury to either back foot will cause the dog to put unbalanced strain on it's knees and achilles tendons. Many ACL tears are due to this. These areas are inherently weak on our muscled up field dogs and a sore rear foot will cause the dog to favor one foot over the other and put tremendous pressure on the "good" leg. If you tear an ACL that will put these vet bills to shame. Crate the dog and only let it out to do it's business until there is no sign of a limp and then be careful about how hard you let them run for another couple of weeks.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

It sounds like you were having positive results with the first treatment type so why not repeat but this time do not rush back into exercise.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

2ESRGR8 said:


> It sounds like you were having positive results with the first treatment type so why not repeat but this time do not rush back into exercise.


We lost a toenail due to a lengthwise split that just wouldn't heal. After removal, antibiotics, and a little time off for it to heal well.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> It sounds like you were having positive results with the first treatment type so why not repeat but this time do not rush back into exercise.



EXACTLY. Just give it time, don't let cabin fever ruin your hunting in the fall.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

The original post was made in *11/07.* 

Injuries of any kind can be devastating!


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big Frank 25 said:


> The original post was made in *11/07.*
> 
> Injuries of any kind can be devastating!


Ha! Great catch. :lol:


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

springer-spot said:


> I might think about a new vet. Normally there is no need for an x-ray. ($$$) If there is a bit of nail hanging on the root that can be pulled off by the vet. Most hunting dogs handle it without anaesthetic if it is done properly. My old Springer lost 2 and they grew back and the new one just lost one but all came off at once and my vet just told me to call if it gets infected otherwise they grow back alone, no charge.





2ESRGR8 said:


> Ha! Great catch. :lol:


Just pointing that fact out, replies might be a bit untimely. 

Good first post springer-spot! Welcome to the site!


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

_Big Frank 25 The original post was made in *11/07.* 

Injuries of any kind can be devastating! _



Hmmm....well did it heal up?.....lol


----------

